# Scanneurs Epson : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2001)

Hello everybody, j'ai le scanner Epson GT7000 depuis 3 ans et je commence à avoir un problème, une bande claire apparait sur tous mes scanns à plat.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu le même problème ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2001)

petit bonjour et petit tuyau: si la bande est toujours au même endroit (coordonnées x et y) vérifier la propreté de la barette sous la vitre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour à tous,

ben voilà j'ai fait une grosse errueur, j'ai acheté un pack en action scanner et  imprimante, en me disant pas de prob y'a tout les drivers dispo pour jaguar, et j'ai trouvé sans probléme celui de l'imprimanter stylus c42 ux, mais pas pour le scanner "epson perfection 660", j'ai essayé avec le driver de  640, et avec vuescan  mais rien à faire. 

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait connaissance d'un driver générique ou tout truc pouvant faire fonctionner ce scanner sur osx???.

merci et A+


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2004)

Au boulot, on a acheté en octobre le scan Epson 3170, on est sous 10.28.
Très content jusqu'à Noel: depuis 2 semaines dès que je lance l'importation dans Photoshop ou dans le logiciel Epson ou même VueScan (dans leurs dernières versions), lors de la prévisualisation ou au lancement j'ai un plantage et le message qu'il ne trouve pas le scan. On a rien installé de plus avant les problèmes, juste lancé le scan une fois de trop ;¬(
La hotline trouve rien, elle me dit que c'est matériel (réinstall driver, zapp PRAM), on doit le leur renvoyer: ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'on l'a installé sur un PC sous Windows et qu'il marche très bien, le gars d'Epson me dit que ça peut arriver et qu'il faut quand même leur renvoyer. J'ai peur que cela ne serve à rien et j'ai un besoin régulier du scanner...
Si l'un d'entre vous avait eu ce problème... merci de me donner des infos. Comment arriver à être crédible quand on veut vanter le mac en exé PAO ?


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2004)

Mort de rire...
La hotline me dit donc qu'il n'y a rien à faire d'autre que de le renvoyer au ST, que c'est hardware (même si je leur répète que ça MARCHE sous Windows). Je m'exécute, d'un coup de métro à midi, c'est pas chez Epson, société extérieure, très sympa: "on a pas de mac pour tester... on teste que sous MS". On me rappelle l'après-midi: il marche parfaitement sous Windows: je rappelle la HL (toujours 0,34 ct /mn): "ben ouais on comprend pas pourquoi ça marche pas et pourquoi notre collègue vous a dit de le ramener vu que c'est un pb soft... faudrait que vous essayer de redémarrer sur le CD d'install de Jaguar, que vous activiez l'utilisateur root et que vous réinstalliez tout, et là on verra si ça marche; si ça marche pas, on verra pour appeler un spécialiste... sinon voyez avec Apple..."
Sympa les gars. Ils ne sont donc pas spécialistes. Ils ne peuvent pas faire fonctionner sous Mac un produit qui fonctionne sous Windows et qui à tout juste 8 semaines d'utilisation. En plus le ST extérieur n'a pas accès à l'historique des problèmes ("confidentialité oblige", cool mon scanner a autant de droit au secret que moi chez mon médecin...).
Merci Epson. Merci Apple. La PAO est pas sortie de l'auberge avec des produits comme ça sous Mac. C'est sûr que les prochains calculs seront vite fait dans la tête des responsables des achats.
Je suis dégoûté.


----------



## FANREM (11 Janvier 2004)

J'ai eu ca dernierement avec un Perfect 1640. Impossible de scanner il ne reconnaissait plus le scanner
J'ai resolu le probleme en
Telechargeant un driver sur le site epson (pas sur a 100% il est possible que ca soit un autre site) +  Epson Twain 5.75 (je crois)
Ensuite redemarrage, et il me semble me rappeler que le scanner n'etait pas reconnu directement, 
Pour resoudre le probleme, il faut en tout premier lancer le logiciel Epson scan file, qui lance le scanner et ensuite photoshop par ex, et il est a nouveau operationnel
Je suis sur mon portable et je cite de tete. Si tu veux des infos plus precises, n'hesite pas a demander


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse, je n'aurai pas à la tester tt de suite, j'ai fait ce que M. Hotline Epson n°2 m'a dit, j'ai activé le compte root et j'ai tout désinstallé, réinstallé et décoché l'appli Epson qui se charge au boot: ça marche... avec l'appli Epson et le plugin PShop, par contre Vue Scan ne voit toujours pas le scan alors que ça marche et que Info Système Apple et le driver Epson le voient. C'est à n'y rien comprendre. Je garde ton truc sous la main, j'ai peur que cela ne fonctionne pas très longtemps.


----------



## Marsu (4 Février 2004)

J'ai un iMac G4 en 10.3 (Panther) et le scanner Epson perfection 1670, fonctionne mal avec. Il ne plante pas tout le temps, mais il le fait très souvent. Forcément, ça énerve ! Je présume que c'est encore une fois un problème de pilote. Normalement, c'est pour 10.2 et ultérieur, mais je présume que "l'ultérieur" est en développement (pour la Saint glin-glin !). Sur le site, le pilote a l'air d'être le même que celui que j'ai...
Je n'ai plus la possibilité d'échanger (mon grand hobby du moment !!!)...
Peut-être, existe-t-il un soft qui permet "d'émuler" le driver du scanner Epson perfection 1670 ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?
Merci de me répondre vite... J'en ai marre des galères informatiques !


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2004)

_ah zut alors... vais rester sous 10.2.8 moi..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il existe un problème avec les drivers epson pour Panther 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais oui apparemment pour ton modèle il existe peut être une solution    ici avec VueScan


----------



## imaout (4 Février 2004)

As-tu été voir sur le site US d'Epson ? il y a souvent des drivers plus récents que sur le site français. C'est ce que j'avais fait pour mon 1250.
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/index.jsp


----------



## teo (5 Février 2004)

ça marche... en se loggant en root. Pas pratique...


----------



## teo (5 Février 2004)

Je suis pessimiste... même sous Jaguar, j'ai eu des pb que Epson ne peut régler et me dit d'attendre le prochain driver...
Si ça te dit d'essayer de lire ma bafouille, c'est  là...


----------



## FANREM (5 Février 2004)

Tu es arrive a un resultat satisfaisant. C'est l'essentiel


----------



## losbaoules (5 Février 2004)

pomme / pref system / comptes / onglet demmarage 

suppr epson scanner monitor

tu fermes toutes les fenetres 

pomme / redemmarer

ensuite tu verifies dans hdd / applications / utilitaires / moniteur d activites  que image capture extension n est pas present

si il est la -&gt; tu force a quitter

et tu testes avec epson scan 

a faire pour tous les gens qui possede un scan epson sous panther

pour le smart panel qui plante

-&gt; faire le telechargement de patch sur

www.newsoftinc.com/index.htm

tech support / patch / 
smart panel v3.0 pour mac

search

3 liens
donc un 3 liens utiles:


Update the Copy Center for Smart Panel v3.x on Mac OS 10.3 (1/16/2004) 


To support Mac OS 10.3 for Smart Panel v3.00 (1/13/2004) 


To support BizCard Reader of Smart Panel v3.x on Mac OS 10.3 (12/12/2003) 


@ +

losbaoules


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Et bien franchement merci beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé sur un Epson perfection photo 3200?


----------



## losbaoules (5 Février 2004)

pareil pour un 3200 mon vieux...

de rien pour le tuyau


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

Alors franchement génial


----------



## losbaoules (5 Février 2004)

petite precision les djeun's

sous 10.2.x ou 10.3.x

pour tout scanner epson ( avec pilote du net sur epson.fr

sous 10.2.x

- supprimer epson scanner monitor dans elements d ouverture 
- reboot
- tester

sous 10.3.x

- supprimer epson scanner monitor dans comptes / demmarage
- reboot
- verifier que image capture extension n apparait pas dans moniteur d activite ( dans hdd/appli/utilitaires/moniteur d activite)
- si oui, on kill

et apres on teste 

bon scan !

losbaoules


----------



## teo (5 Février 2004)

oui c'est l'essentiel, mais il marchait jusqu'au 20 décembre sous Mac, il fonctionne sous Windows et il est neuf. Et le fabricant se défausse en partie sur Apple et les pb avec OS X (pas forcément à tort il est vrai).
C'est vrai que MacOS X se délogue et relogue rapidement mais c'est pas pratique en entreprise: quitter les applis, chrger en root, scanner, requitter, relancer sa session... tu perd un quart d'heure juste pour un fichier...
C'est un peu comme si ta voiture tombe en panne sur l'autoroute entre Lyon et Paris mais que tu puisses rouler sur les Nationales: tu peux rejoindre Paris, c'est l'essentiel, mais ça fait ch***, surtout si tu as déjà payé le péage...
C'est pas avec des exemples comme ça que je vais faire switcher mes collègues.


----------



## FANREM (5 Février 2004)

Sauf que sous Pc, il y a encore plus de problemes, et ils sont plus difficiles a surmonter. Maintenant, effectivement, cela ne constitue pas une excuse
En attendant, sur les miens, car j'ai plusieurs scanners Epson, tout fonctionne parfaitement, et je n'ai absolument aucun souci. Je touche du bois


----------



## Marsu (6 Février 2004)

VueScan n'a pas vu mon scanner Epson 1670 !
En revanche, j'ai installé des patchs trouvés sur le site américains d'Epson et pour le moment, on dirait que ça va à peu près... Il faut que je teste plus pour voir si ça tient la route ! L'espoir fait vivre...
Mais pour dire la vérité, entre l'imprimante EPL 6200L spécialiste de la tâche arrêtée et le scanner 1670 qui fait des siennes... Epson faut plus m'en causer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




La suite au prochain épisode...


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pessimiste... même sous Jaguar, j'ai eu des pb que Epson ne peut régler et me dit d'attendre le prochain driver...



aucun problèmes sous jaguar que je vais garder le temps d'avoir un driver qui fonctionne sous panther


----------



## MJF (6 Février 2004)

J'avais le même problème et je viens de le régler !!! Grâce au site  MacOSX facile. J'ai suivi à la lettre les indications et miracle mon scan perfection 1660 photo fonctionne à nouveau sous 10.3.2. 

Sur le site : 
DEUXIÈME SOLUTION : L'UTILISATION DU PILOTE EPSON 10867 (LA MEILLEURE SOLUTION POUR LA PLUPART DES SCANNERS DE LA GAMME EPSON*) :

* Epson Perfection 610/640U/1240U/1640/1200U/1250/1650/2450/1260/1660 et 2400



http://www.osxfacile.com/scanner.html


----------



## Marcant (24 Février 2004)

Est-ce pareil pour un scanner canon lide 30 et lide 20 ? Car c'est un peu galère à installer contrairement aux imprimantes qui ont des pilotes sur panther !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es-tu allé voir  sur le site Canon ?


----------



## Brett Sinclair (24 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce pareil pour un scanner canon lide 30 et lide 20 ? Car c'est un peu galère à installer contrairement aux imprimantes qui ont des pilotes sur panther !



Je confirme!


----------



## Marcant (24 Février 2004)

J'ai téléchargé les drivers pour mon scanner en .bin. Comment les installe t'on, il y a t'il une installation spéciale ?


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2004)

en passant j'ai seulement installé panther aujourd'hui et téléchargé le driver sur le site epson france pour mon 3170. bah ça marche nickel !


----------



## sefie (18 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] en passant j'ai seulement installé panther aujourd'hui et téléchargé le driver sur le site epson france pour mon 3170. bah ça marche nickel !


Et quelqu'un a deja utiliser l'epson 4870 sous panther?


----------



## FANREM (18 Mars 2004)

Essaye la semaine derniere sur un G5/1.6 sans aucun probleme. 
PS il ne m'a pas paru tres rapide, mais j'ai fait un court essai


----------



## sefie (18 Mars 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Essaye la semaine derniere sur un G5/1.6 sans aucun probleme.
> PS il ne m'a pas paru tres rapide, mais j'ai fait un court essai







Ok! Je viens juste de le commander, j'attends avec impatience la bête...


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> PS il ne m'a pas paru tres rapide, mais j'ai fait un court essai



en même temps, oil vaut mieux pour la précision du scan sur ce genre d'engin... enfin je dis ça !


----------



## FANREM (19 Mars 2004)

Ce que je voulais dire en fait c'et que meme la previsualisation m'a parue longue. C'est quand meme un scanner qui coute bonbon, et je m'attendais a mieux


----------



## Delgesu (15 Avril 2004)

c'est quoi cette embrouille? Je peux même pas télécharger le driver ni sur le site français d'Epson, ni sur le site US. Ya des trucs que je pigerai jamais en informatique... ça bloque, ça veut pas télécharger!


----------



## lifetec (6 Juin 2004)

mon scanner ne marche pas avec mac OS X que dois-je faire?


merci


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juin 2004)

C'est quoi ton scanner ?


----------



## lifetec (6 Juin 2004)

c'est un epson GT-7000


----------



## myckmack (6 Juin 2004)

As-tu lu Pilote scanner universel... ?


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

lifetec a dit:
			
		

> c'est un epson GT-7000


http://www.driverscollection.com/?file_id=17300


----------



## Caribou (6 Juin 2004)

Mais qu'est ce qui ne marche pas?
 
Il n'est pas reconnu, l'application ne se lance pas....
Si tu vas dans la pomme, a propos de ce Mac, plus d'info, usb est ce que ton scan apparait?


----------



## iCed (12 Juillet 2004)

Bon, je n'ouvre pas de nouveau thread, mais je voulais signaler que mon scanner Epson perfection 1670 semble fonctionner lorsque le lecteur Zip est débranché. 
Je n'ai pas encore testé les solutions pré-citées.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour ce conflit entre les 2 machines (sous OS 9 Ioméga et Epson n'était déjà pas très bons amis...)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bunios (17 Août 2004)

Bonjour

Depuis quelques jours, quand je scanne j'ai une bande blanche de 1/2 cm sur toute la longueur de la feuille A4 et en plein milieu.

J'ai essayé de l'initialiser sur le bouton du scanner mais rien à faire, j'ai toujours cette bande blanche désagréable.

Quelqu'un a t'il une solution ? C'est quoi son problème ?
[scanner Epson perfection 1640 su]

   

A bientôt et merci d'avance.


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

Je pense une poussière sur l'optique plutôt qu'un problème logiciel


----------



## bunios (18 Août 2004)

Merci pour la réponse.


Comment fait-on ? Est-ce que je peux démonter sans risque mon scanner pour nettoyer l'optique ?     

En tous cas merci et à bientôt.


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

démonter sans risque non ça existe pas, essaie de le tourner sans gestes brusques.


----------



## michelfélix (18 Août 2004)

J'ai un scan EPSON photo 3200 : sous OSX il dispose d'un logiciel assez pratique : smart panel.
Sous OS X : je ne le trouve pas!!! 
Outre les raccourcis de fonctionnement que smart panel permet, il contient un logiciel OCR intégré. Toujours pour Classic.

Y a t-il des versions pour OS X 2 8 ?


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

Tu es sur du nom !? C'est pas plutôt "Perfection 3200" ?!

Ensuite, quelle version du pilote as tu ? La 1.2sc !?


----------



## michelfélix (18 Août 2004)

c'est effectivement un perfection 3200 photo.
Le pilote du scan est : 1.28


----------



## michelfélix (18 Août 2004)

OK. J'ai désinstallé la orécédente, installé la 1.2sc avec le guide. 

Le Scan s'active, c'est bon. (avec la 1.28 d'avant aussi : mais l'info sur le pilote demeure toujours 1.28 après install du 1.2sc)
Mais PB : toujours pas de smart panel, alors que dans le nouveau guide pour le scan pour OSX ils en donnent le mode d'utilisation.
Alors, où qu'il est mon smart panel? Hein ! Où qu'il est ?


----------



## golf (19 Août 2004)

Un petit mail (ou tel) à la hotline Epson 

nb : fait une recherche finder sur "smart panel" ou "smart" ou encore "panel" !...


----------



## michelfélix (19 Août 2004)

- pour la hotline epson: j'ai envoyé un mail depuis deux jours. J'attends.
- pour la recherche finder: ça ne trouve que smart panel OS 9
- la seule nouveauté que j'ai trouvée avec le nouveau pilote : quand j'appuie sur le bouton smart panel situé sur le scanner, il va chercher directement le smart panel OS9, en déclenchant l'ouverture d'une fenêtre classic dans OSX. Au moins, ça évite de passer par préférences systèmes, en attendant mieux.
 Curieux, quand même, qu'Epson ne s'intéresse pas plus à OSX.
D'ailleurs, en lisant attentivement le mode d'emploi du nouveau pilote, il y a bien cette mention générale pour OS X : "attention, certaines applications ne fonctionnent que sous OS9". J'en déduis qu'il s'agit de smart panel.
Je ne fais pas une fixette sur cette application : c'est surtout, par exemple, qu'il n'y a pas, sous OSX,  d'accès au logiciel de reconnaissance de caractère par le scan sans passer pas l'ouverture de classic. Or, j'utilise pas mal l'OCR. Y a t-il un OCR free pour OSX quelque part qui ferait l'affaire ?

(il y a aussi la connexion directe "scan to mail" qui est extraordinairement pratique dans smart panel)


----------



## golf (19 Août 2004)

Fais une recherche sur "ocr" dans le forum Logiciels...

Tu y trouveras qq infos sur les leaders : Omnipage et ReadIris


----------



## michelfélix (19 Août 2004)

OK. Merci.
Mais j'ai fini par obtenir la solution. La voilà : 
- on peut téléphoneer au 0 800 909 619 qui est la hot line pour  newsoft@pie.ie
On leur demande d'envoyer par mail (ils parlent un anglofrançais laborieux) le site du pilote correspondant au scan.

et on peut télécharger directement la version complète SMART PANEL pour le SCAN perfection 3200 sur :


http://www.newsoftinc.com/nai/Epson/ESP_10.3/ESPU303f.sit

Je conseille vivement ce chargement aux possesseurs de scan EPSON. Ce que ça peut faciliter la vie!!! (à moins qu'il ne soit livré, maintenant, avec le scan).


----------



## loucla (7 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J' ai acheté récemment un scanner Epson 4870.
Tout fonctionnait bien...
Mais depuis 2 jours quelchose m' échappe :
Lorsque je scanne un négatif ou une diapo avec le pilote Epson twain (le dernier en date, version 5 je crois), quelque soit le mode (débutant /loisir/expert), le résultat est complètement dégeulasse : on dirait qu' il applique un effet solarisation sur un effet négatif (voyez vous ce que je veuw dire ???).
Les parametres sont bien rentrés (type de film,...), la résolution et le type de sortie également.
La prévisualisation se fait correctement.

Par contre, lorsque j' utilise Silverfast (livré avec), tout fonctionne bien.

Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Autre question : savez vous comment numériser plusieurs vues avec SilverFast  SE ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## superseb (11 Septembre 2004)

et pour un epson 3200.... y a t'il quelque chose...  pour mac x


----------



## niji (20 Octobre 2004)

bonjour, 
j'ai installer le disque d(installation de mon scanner epson 3200 sur mon portable powerbook G4. l'operation a réussi avec succes, mais quand je vais dans le menu fichier de photoshop et que je vais dans installer, le scan n'apparait pas.pour info,  j'ai installer photoshop avant d'installer le scan.j'ai essayer de trouver la solution toute seule, sans succes alors si quelqu'un a la solution ce serait cool. merci. niji


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2004)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacGénération.
J'ai eu un pb similaire, tu peux aller jeter un oeil là  regroupé
Sinon je crois que dans le forum Périphériques tu trouveras en faisant une recherche une page dédiée aux drivers de scanner il me semble qui a été mis à jour depuis ma mésaventure...

D'alleurs, je pense que ce post pourrait aller rejoindre le forum Pérphérique, si un modo passe par là...   - Il a sa place ici, mais il serait mieux là-bas...  
Voilà, c'est regroupé


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

Peux tu nous donner va version d'oS ?


----------



## niji (21 Octobre 2004)

c'est la version MOS X 10.3.5 .... j'ai bien été voir la discution a propos des problemes de scann mais je n'ai toujours pas résolu le mien. il faut dire que moi et mon mac, ça fait deux... pour l'instant. niji


----------



## aglaesoul1 (31 Octobre 2004)

Mac OS 10.3.5 Mutifonction Epson RX420

Smart Panel , je n'arrive pas à activer , l'icône Copy ( Copy Utility , indispensable ) , un message  dit que le programme n'est pas installé et de voir le CD , mais il est installé , je l'ai désinstallé et réinstallé , redémarré l'ordi. , même message .Toutes icônes de Smart Panel sont bien actives sauf Copy et Copy to Fax .
L'application Copy est  installée ; Applications/EPSON/Utility suite/Copy Utility/ECOPY , et marche quand jla lance , mais Smart Panel ne la retrouve pas .


----------



## bugatti68 (7 Novembre 2004)

Lorsque que j'ai acheté mon Imac G4 768 Mo HD 80Go en avril, il était encore sous X.3. 1 ? J''en ai profité pour acheter un scanner Epson 1670. Or une partie de l'application (Epson Smart Panel) bugait régulièrement). J'ai finalement supprimé cette partie de l'installation et cela fonctionne sans. En revanche, les touches du scan ne fonctionnent pas. La fonction OCR fonctionne indépendamment. J'ouvre l'application OCR puis fichier - ouvrir une image puis Lire . Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à résoudre le problème.


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (18 Novembre 2004)

superseb a dit:
			
		

> et pour un epson 3200.... y a t'il quelque chose...  pour mac x



Et ouais...

ici 

Source de l'info: osxfacile.com 

Bonne journée...


----------



## boodou (3 Décembre 2004)

j'ai depuis peu un PB G4 et ma soeur viens de me refiler un scanner. il s'agit d'un epson Perfection 610 . Je l'ai branché via le port USB. Grace a "Transfert d'images" je vois la photo que j'ai scanné mais je n'arrive pas a l'enregistrer (ou la numeriser)...
que faire pour pouvoir utiliser ce scan avec mon PB ?
merci d'avance


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2004)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai depuis peu un PB G4 et ma soeur viens de me refiler un scanner. il s'agit d'un epson Perfection 610 . Je l'ai branché via le port USB. Grace a "Transfert d'images" je vois la photo que j'ai scanné mais je n'arrive pas a l'enregistrer (ou la numeriser)...
> que faire pour pouvoir utiliser ce scan avec mon PB ?
> merci d'avance


 
 Salut ! 
 J'ai le même scanner...
 Personnellement, je l'utilise via Photoshop.
 As-tu installé le dernier pilote ?


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2004)

on continue ou  ? 
parce que la je ne sais plus 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82339


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on continue ou  ?
> parce que la je ne sais plus
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82339


 Ah ouais, cool !


----------



## Dedalus (3 Décembre 2004)

Il existe un pilote Epson pour ton scanner tu peux le télécharger ici, et ce pilote pourra utiliser Transfert d'images ou te permettre d'importer les scans depuis une autre application.
ftp://ftp.epson.com/drivers/epson11207.sea.hqx

Si le pilote fonctionne mal ou pas du tout, essaie d'installer Vue scan

http://www.detonphoto.net/Photoscan.htm


PS Attention, avec les fichiers compactés en hqx, appuie sur alt tout en cliquant sur le lien pour éviter de télécharger sous forme d'une page pleine de signes cabalistiques


----------



## shakken (7 Décembre 2004)

Je viens d'aquérir un Epson FilmScan 200 d'occasion, sans cd d'installation, pour scanner mes dias sur un 7200/75 avec Mac OS 8.6
Qu'à cela ne tienne me suis-je dit, j'irais chercher le pilote sur internet...
Mais voilà, j'obtient rien ou plutôt, 2 fichiers inexploitables car en format .image qui provoquent un message d'alerte du type "peut rien faire avec car y a pas de programme adéqua sur votre ordinateur pour lire ce type de fichier"!
Votre avis, votre astuce, votre aide svp.


----------



## shakken (11 Décembre 2004)

C'est réglé merci, ne vous dérangé pas!


----------



## phmitch (7 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Je viensde recevoir mon scanner 4990 et j'ai un problème avec le module TWAIN semble t-il !!!
EPSON Scan fonctionne bien mais impossible depuis Photoshop de voir le scanner il ne voit rien.
Avec EPSON Copy Utility il dit que le pilote du scanner n'est pas disponible !!!

Dans l'application Transfert d?images (Mac OS X) il voit pas le scanner.

Puis j'ai installé le soft SilverFast qui fonctionne bien et il a installé le module pour Photoshop qui fonctionne bien

C'est donc surement le module TWAIN qui pose problème !!!

Je suis sous Mac OS X.3.7
D'avance merci


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

moi aussi j'ai ce problème avec Twain !! J'utilise Epson Scan qui fonctionne parfaitement ...


----------



## jeanserien (7 Janvier 2005)

J'ai toujours utilisé epson scan que j'ai mis dans le dock et que j'utilisais manuellement sans passer par Photoshop/importer.

Mais avec Phot. CS j'y arrive.

J'ai surtout l'impression que les pilotes epson sont très mal optimisés pour OSX. Il y a plein de bugs
(pour mon imprimante epson 2100 c'est pareil...)

Je passe un temps fou à lutter avec ces pilotes. un coup un reboot, l'autre fois fermeture des  sessions d'autres utilisateur pour que epson scan veuille bien être reconnu, avant c'était l'enregistrement qui ne pouvait se faire qu'en jpeg etc...

Et à chaque mise à jour certain sont corrigés et d'autres apparaissent.


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

jeanserien a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours utilisé epson scan que j'ai mis dans le dock et que j'utilisais manuellement sans passer par Photoshop/importer.
> Mais avec Phot. CS j'y arrive.


 c'est également ma situation .


----------



## phmitch (8 Janvier 2005)

Y a vraiment personne qui a une ébauche de solution!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2005)

phmitch a dit:
			
		

> Y a vraiment personne qui a une ébauche de solution!!!


Utiliser SilverFast SE livré avec l&#8217;Epson 4990. Il donne de bien meilleurs résultats qu&#8217;Epson Scan, fonctionne de façon autonome ou en plugin de Photoshop et est bien mieux fichu, même si au départ son interface peut dérouter.

Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas l&#8217;intérêt de fonctionner en plugin de Photoshop, puisque ces logiciels supportent bien, tout seuls, des scans de plusieurs centaines de Mo, sans avoir besoin de Photoshop.


----------



## gribouille10 (29 Mars 2005)

Bonjour!
Alors voilà mon problème.
J'ai changé depuis peu mon système d'exploitation. Etant sous mas OS 9, je suis passé sous Mac OS X panther. (tout en gardant Mac OS 9 pour certains logiciels). depuis je n'arrive plus à utiliser mon scan epson perfection 1650 sous le pilote smart panel... j'ai donc télécharger un autre pilote epson mais les fonctions ne sont pas les mêmes.
Plus précisément je n'arrive plus à scanner puis imprimer directement sans passer sous un autre logiciel. Avec smart panel la fonction était "copy utility", ce qui ma permettait d'imprimer directement.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire j'au tout essayé... auriez-vous un solution pour résoudre ce problème ou connaitriez-vous un autre pilote avec les mêmes fontions??? compatible avec le scan epson perfection 1650????
J'espère ne pas avoir été trop compliqué!!!!! je ne suis pas une pro de l'informatique!!!!
par avance merci.  pour votre aide.


----------



## BZH20100 (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner mon scanner avec le driver fournit par Epson. 
Quelqu'un connait-il le probleme ? 

Config : 
10.3.9 sur iMac G5 
Scanner Epson Perfection 3200 Photo. 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## golf (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour
C'est un peu court comme explication 
Quels sont les symptômes ?


----------



## kitetrip (21 Mai 2005)

Bon, je remonte un post de 1 mois  

Je viens de récupérer un scanner Epson Perfection 1640SU avec son CD de drivers.
Seulement, (je crois que j'ai fait une bétise  ), l'installeur est sous OS 9 et a tout installé dans Macintosh HD > Epson Smart Panel.

Sur le Net, j'ai trouvé un pilote TWAIN pour Mac OS X. Sauf qu'il installe je ne sais pas quoi et puis au final, je m'attendais à avoir un programme sous OS X pour scanner... et rien du tout  . Je lance toujours le programme sous OS9 et il ne reconnait pas mon scanner  .

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

Il n'y a pas de pilote Mac Os X chez Epson pour ce modèle 
Peut être avec : VueScan...


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

EPSON et Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) :


			
				Epson a dit:
			
		

> L'interface utilisateur de Mac OS X 10.4, également appelée Tiger, dispose de nombreuses nouvelles fonctionnalités. Cependant, aucune modification structurelle majeure n'a été apportée en ce qui concerne l'impression, la numérisation, les périphériques réseau, etc.
> 
> Tous les pilotes et logiciels Epson actuels, compatibles Panther (OS X 10.3.x), doivent fonctionner correctement avec Tiger. Comme avec tout nouveau système d'exploitation d'envergure, il se peut que certains bogues sans gravité soient corrigés dans des versions de correction mises à disposition par Apple. Epson s'engage à mettre à jour le logiciel actuel afin de tenir compte de toute nouvelle incidence ou vulnérabilité.
> 
> ...


----------



## kitetrip (21 Mai 2005)

Merci bien, je vais essayer ça 

EDIT : hourra ! ça marche, le scanner s'anime  

Merci beaucoup !  

Je ne connais pas le prix de cet utilitaire mais comme il semble que ce soit l'unique solution, je pense mettre la main au porte-monnaie


----------



## hamequin (23 Mai 2005)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> As-tu été voir sur le site US d'Epson ? il y a souvent des drivers plus récents que sur le site français. C'est ce que j'avais fait pour mon 1250.
> http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/index.jsp



As-tu trouvé le bon pilote pour ce scanner sous tiger*? Moi, je rame.


----------



## cavanagh (24 Novembre 2005)

J'utilise OS X 10.3 et sur mon G5 10.4. Je voudrais télécharger le pilote pour le scanner Epson 2450, le site Epson offre le téléchargement mais il ne s'active pas? 
Apres beaucoup de tentatives, j'ai envoyé un message a Epson sans réponse. 
Un ami sur PC a reussi à  telecharger le pilote epson 22382eu.sit 5.6 MB  (pour Mac bien sur) mais il ne s'ouvre pas! C'est un vrai casse tete. Comment est-ce t-il possible que quelquechose d'aussi simple et basic ne soit pas accessible?
Pouvez vous m'aidez?
Merci.


----------



## golf (24 Novembre 2005)

Il doit te manquer StuffIt Expander, c'est un .dmg car ton fichier Epson "22382eu.sit" est un .sit


----------



## PHILBX (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

Depuis que j'ai installé Tiger, je ne peux plus utiliser le Smart Panel ( Epson Stylus
Cx 3650)  il me demande  << installer le pilote Twain pris en charge >>
et le Smart Controller ne se lance pas

Ca marchait avec Panther

Avec Tiger, je peux scanner avec Epson Scan, mais pas avec le Smart Panel

Avec mon Clone de Panther sur un DD externe, ça marche très bien
J'ai comparé les bibliothèque des deux systèmes et je n' ai pas vu de différences

En installant Tiger, j'ai re-installer les logiciels Epson a partir du cd fournit avec la 
Cx 3650

Ou trouver ce pilote Twain, et ou l'installer ?

Problème, je ne trouve pas de pilote Twain pour OSX, ni sur le site Epson, ni Ailleurs , 
j'en ai trouvé, mais apparemment  pour Classic

Lors de la première installation de la multifonctions sous Panther, je n' ai pas le souvenir d' avoir téléchargé et installé un pilote, il me semble que ça marcher du 
premier coup

Tous les autres logiciels epson ainsi que l'imprimante marche

Sauf le Smart Panel ?


----------



## DSun (9 Janvier 2006)

-anonyme- a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> ben voilà j'ai fait une grosse errueur, j'ai acheté un pack en action scanner et  imprimante, en me disant pas de prob y'a tout les drivers dispo pour jaguar, et j'ai trouvé sans probléme celui de l'imprimanter stylus c42 ux, mais pas pour le scanner "epson perfection 660", j'ai essayé avec le driver de  640, et avec vuescan  mais rien à faire.
> 
> ...


J'avais le même problème : le scanner Epson Perfection 660 n'est pas censé fonctionner sur Mac. Epson n'a developpé aucun pilote de ce scanner pour Mac.

Par contre, la version actuelle de VueScan (8.3.22) supporte bien ce modèle !
Et à mon avis, c'est la seule solution possible pour le moment.
C'est un peu lent sur mon G3 400 mais ca marche !!


----------

